# My 2 year old just fell and scraped her knee.



## abckidsmom (Aug 14, 2011)

So my 4 year old went and got a baby wipe, cleaned her scrape and put a bandaid on it.  Then he picked up the trash and threw it away, saying "Good medics always clean up after themselves."

Now he's sitting around talking about how cool it was to fix the boo boo, and what a great medic he is.  Figures.

/brag


----------



## Anjel (Aug 14, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> So my 4 year old went and got a baby wipe, cleaned her scrape and put a bandaid on it.  Then he picked up the trash and threw it away, saying "Good medics always clean up after themselves."
> 
> Now he's sitting around talking about how cool it was to fix the boo boo, and what a great medic he is.  Figures.
> 
> /brag



Awww thats fricken adorable. You are teaching him well lol


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 14, 2011)

I just want to know where he learned to brag about being a medic.  Takes an example I think! :rofl:


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 14, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I just want to know where he learned to brag about being a medic.  Takes an example I think! :rofl:



I think it comes with the testicles.  Just sayin'.


----------



## fast65 (Aug 14, 2011)

Haha, that's cute. But yes, bragging does come with the testicles


----------



## ArcticKat (Aug 14, 2011)

Chuckle, it's always a happy day when the young 'uns follow in momma's footsteps.  Unless it's to that place you keep sneaking off to. 

Sorry, had to take ya down a peg.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 14, 2011)

Paragod!


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Aug 15, 2011)

Time for lesson 2: Not documented = not done. Get that boy some paperwork.


----------



## firetender (Aug 15, 2011)

*What, no gloves or body armor?*

What are you teaching that kid?


----------



## cstiltzcook2 (Aug 15, 2011)

Dana that's awesome. What a mom...


----------



## mintygood (Aug 16, 2011)

Did he fill out his report or did he dump that on mom


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 16, 2011)

Ha, I will do his reports for him till he learns his letters.


----------



## Nimrod_BasketCase (Aug 17, 2011)

Aww thats so cute!


----------



## dstevens58 (Aug 18, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Ha, I will do his reports for him till he learns his letters.



Very cute, amazing what kids learn by example.

Eh, just scribble something down and let the admin people figure out the handwriting.


----------

